# molly help



## mccabe_31 (Sep 3, 2009)

i am new to owning fish and i currently have 3 females to 1 male. the other day i say them mating. the little female has now been sitting at the bottom looking depressed but is still active at feeding time should i be concerned and i want any info if possible on molly fish that may be helpful. plz


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

1st place to start is if your tank has cycled. if you do not know what this is please research it. there is info on the website and a good many other places also.
perhaps your fish is tired of being mated with or perhaps she is already pregnant and about to give birth.
please let us know how long the tank has been set up and what the water parameters are.


----------

